# baby dove found



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

below is a thread i started on another site where they recomended i come here

soo... found a baby dove in my yard ect ect- u know the usual story(yes we should have left him there but hes injured and the place is teaming with cats plus my littlebrother had already handled him so..) 
its conditions: wounds on its shoulder blades thou none too deep otherwise intact. its quite young- no real feathers and if im not much mistaken it still has its milk tooth(u know the pointy thing on the end of its beak used to break out of the egg).. ive taken care of birds before so i know the basics but never one this young... the primary problem is food.. what to give it and how but any other advice is welcomed  
oh and yeh ive also heard the usual "call a wildlife center" solution but its not too useful since i am curently in chile(a small latin county uve probaply never heard of)and chile definetly doesnt have wildlife centers
so please answer quickly.. it would b realy great if this bird doesnt die thanks in advance for any help 

a few days later: he was doing fine and eating but hes started getting weaker and stopped eating as much... also has diahrea. so wats wrong and wat do we do now... i can post some pics of it is u like and help is realy apreciated thanx


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Please do post pics of the baby ASAP. Let us determine how old it is. We feed baby pigeons/doves a baby bird formula. Don't know if you can get it or something similiar in Chile?
Here's a link to what we use.

http://www.petco.com/product/10053/Kaytee-Exact-Hand-Feeding-Formula-for-All-Baby-Birds.aspx
In the meantime, keep the baby good and warm. They will weaken and die if they get cold. Doesn't matter what the temp is in Chile at the moment. Baby's, especially unfeathered ones needs a heat source.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Birdsinchile, welcome to the forum and thank you for helping this baby.
1. Keep baby warm at least 37 degree Celsius (use heating pad on low, warm water bottle, 60 watt light bulb or fill old sock with rice and microwave for 1~2 minutes. Be careful not to owerheat baby.
2. Use dog dry pelleted food, mush it with warm water untill you get syruplike mixture. You can add a drop or two honey. Mix needs to be warm again 37~40 degree Celsius. Once baby is warm, not before that (30~45 minutes on the artificial heat) you can feed it 2~5 ml mixture.
Do not overfeed - check crop to make sure it is 3/4 full.
I'll post you a link with feeding method.

P.S. I've heard of Chile by the way


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

This is the best method for small babies:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8404110635196534861&ei=pikAS_aKMYe62wKjxsiQDg&hl=en#

and post some pictures please


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A photo would be great.

If you can't get pelleted dog food, perhaps porridge made with water? It must be served warm.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> a few days later: he was doing fine and eating but hes started getting weaker and stopped eating as much... also has diahrea. so wats wrong and wat do we do now... i can post some pics of it is u like and help is realy apreciated thanx


What have you been feeding him? How often?

Mix a cup of warm water with a teaspoon of honey, dip his beak in that and see if he will have a little drink.

As Lovebirds said, he will need his warmth, if you have a hot water bottle then fill it and wrap it in a towel so that it is warm but not too hot, place him on that. Otherwise you could heat some rice up in the microwave in a sock and place him on that (not too hot) or place him under an angled lamp.


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

did that picture get through? weve been feeding it water, sugar water, crushed seeds mixed with egg white and mashed dry food with water


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdsinchile said:


> did that picture get through? weve been feeding it water, sugar water, crushed seeds mixed with egg white and mashed dry food with water


No .. we still need to see the picture, please. 

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I know it might be a bit late now, but I think that you should be able to find something equivalent to chick rearing crumbs, these would need to be soaked in hot (not boiling) water for half an hour, liquidised and sieved.

This is a link to a Spanish speaking forum where they are discussing hand raising rescued squabs, Matius (in Argentina) post 9 on the page has successfully hand raised pigeons, his advice on what he used might be helpful to you:

http://grupos.emagister.com/debate/mi_pichon_de_paloma_no_come/6419-65535


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Now I kinda don't want to start with spanish because if I need to be corrected, I can't .
Is it still alive? How far are you from Santiago? You will probably get a rehab center there. Although unless it's some kind of strange dove, they will probably not pay attention to you. What kind of dove is it?

People here and in other forums have recommended me puppy or cat chow :3.

BTW: Shouldn't this be moved to "Found..."?


----------

